# Looking for Large Frame Mower Deck



## bolens1455 (Feb 12, 2011)

Am looking for a 18048 mower deck for a 1250 or 1455. Am located in central TX, near Austin, zip code 78620. Would prefer not to have to go further than TX or states bordering TX. Deck needs to be in good condition, not rotted through. You can reach me off-forum at [email protected].


----------

